# Sandbar Distances



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I am trying to choose a couple rod and reel setups for surf/shark fishing. But i need to know how far out the first and second sandbar are so i know how much line capacity i should have. Also if anyone has a website that shows water depths in that close, so i can have a reference of how much the bars drop off, i would love one. Thanks


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Sure hope someone will chime in on this. The second sandbar seems to be nonexistent off FWB area. Hope I'm not going blind....


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Get a 6/0, kayak and fighting belt..Thank me later..


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

First bar is about 100 yards, its more of a distinct drop off though. It goes down to about 25ft, the second is another 400 give or take, depth comes up to 12-15ft. This bar is usually about 30 yards wide and once over drops off quickly to 30 then levels out to a much slower drop. This of course all depends on location and varies quite a bit. Depth charts are useless cause its constantly changing. A $100 sealed eagle depth finder on the yak takes all the guess work out, but you can tell by the "peakiness" of the waves as you paddle. They'll smooth out after the breakers and your in the first gut. They'll get stepper again when you go over the bar, then smooth out and your on the drop off. Throw the bait over.



My names Kenton BTW, never met another one.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Alright excellent. Thanks for the great advice. I suppose for Pompano and Reds, getting past the first sandbar is all i need as far as casting goes. Getting past the second sandbar with the kayak is important for the sharks. Am i correct? 

Kenton is actually my middle name. I picked it up for the town i was born in. Kenton, England


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Kenton (12/7/2009)*Alright excellent. Thanks for the great advice. I suppose for Pompano and Reds, getting past the first sandbar is all i need as far as casting goes. Getting past the second sandbar with the kayak is important for the sharks. Am i correct?




You are correct...you don't need to yak baits out for pomps and redfish, just sharks.



For pompano, reds, & whiting all you need to do is get your bait in the water. I often do just as good 40-50 yards off the beach as 100+ yards. The key to catching pomps & reds is being able to read the water and find a good hole.


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry had a busy week. You don't always need to get past the second bar for sharks, many people overlook the surf area. I always cast baits as well and around pcola I've caught more on the baits casted from shore or waded then on baits dropped in the first or second gut. Everyday is different sometimes they are literally 20ft from shore, others only in the first gut or only in the second, sometimes it doesn't really matter. I always start with a spread of baits in all 3 areas. As far as reel choice a super 6 or 9 is your best bet, plenty of line to get past the second bar. Unless you wanna drop big baits like rays or whole bobos, then you might wanna go with a 12. Casting from shore is fine for pomps and reds and you don't have to be past the drop, unless it is very calm, then you might have to yak. Good luck, now is the time to go, juvy tigers and big hammers follow the bobo's in.


----------



## Shop Keeper (Oct 17, 2009)

Alaways a good question, is there any up to date satelite imagery that is truly up to date,? I'd look it up on the pc and print them out if I n]knew where to look .all of the satelite maps seem to still be from a few yesrs ago and the bars move every season


----------

